# Mauer als Abtrennung im Teich



## Klaus-Hilden (28. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen.
Bin mit meinem Teichbau leider immer noch in der Planungsphase ( Zeitmangel und das liebe Geld ) Eigentlich sollte es nur ein " normaler " Teich werden. Doch jetzt haben meine viel bessere Hälfte und ich uns entschieden, einen Schwimmteich anzulegen. Platz genug ist vorhanden - und so sparen wir uns die Kosten fürs Schwimmbad 

Jetzt zu meinen Fragen :

Wir möchten den Teich wie in beigefügter Skizze anlegen ( nicht maßstabgetreu )

Der Teich soll komplett ( Pflanz- und Schwimmzone ) mit Vlies und Folie ausgelegt werden. 2 Mauern trennen die beiden Zonen.
Ist es möglich, die Mauern auf der Folie zu errichten, natürlich mit extra Vlies auf der Folie?
Ist es sinnvoll ein Fundament unter der Folie zu errichten ? Es würde ja keine Verbindung zwischen Mauer und Fundament bestehen. ( Bodenart : Lehm mit vieeelen Steinen, gewachsener Boden, Teichtiefe ca. 1.80 m. )
Wie würde es statikmäßig bei beiden Möglichkeiten aussehen ?
Und zuletzt : Welche Stärke sollten die Mauern haben ? ( Beton-Hohlblocksteine gefüllt mit Beton, armiert mit Baustahl )

MfG
Klaus


----------



## Mercedesfreund (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mauer als Abtrennung im Teich*

hallo Klaus,
für mich würde ich die Mauer mit Fundament erst machen,17,5 Betonsteine und verfüllen, dann die Folie in einem Stück..oder suchst Dir einen der Folie faltenfrei einklebt, das sieht dan optimal aus


----------



## heiko_243 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mauer als Abtrennung im Teich*

3 Möglichkeiten fallem mir spontan ein:
a) Fundament unter die Folie, dann Schalsteinmauer mit Bewehrung auf Vlies
b) Fundament unter die Folie, dann schräggestellte Mauer auf das Vlies
c) Fundament unter die Folie, Mauer direkt auf das Fundament bis auf Höhe des Pflanzbereichs, dann Folie rein und noch eine kleine Mauer auf die Folie (mit Vlies) um Schwimmbereich und Pflanzbereich abzugrenzen

Je nach Statikanforderung kann es ganz verschieden aussehen:
a) 17.5er Schalstein mit Bewehrung
b) 30er Schalstein mit Bewehrung und Anbindung (Bewehrung) bis ins Fundament

a) ist bei festem, verdichtetem oder gewachsenem Erdreich ohne Verkehrsbelastung
b) bei nicht verdichtetem Erdreich oder Verkehrsbelastung oder fehlendem Gegendruck (also gar keine Erde) auf der anderen Seite.

Den Einzelfall im Zweifelsfall vom Statiker prüfen lassen.

Bei mir war ein 30er Schalstein mit Fundamentanbindung (70cm tief) notwendig, trotz recht schwerem Löß-/Lehmboden.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Klaus-Hilden (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mauer als Abtrennung im Teich*

Danke Euch,

jetzt habe ich wohl die Qual der Wahl. Hört sich alles sehr vernünftig an. Die Folie passgenau einkleben, schweissen, ist wohl die teuere Lösung, je nach Teichgröße. Gut hört sich Heikos Lösung an : Punkt c mit 30er Schalsteinen. Noch eine Frage dazu : wenn die bewehrte, mit dem Fundament verbundene Mauer in Höhe der Pflanzzone endet, wie sieht es dann mit der kleinen Mauer auf der Folie aus. Sie ist dann ja wohl nicht mehr sonderlich statisch belastet, da von allen Seiten von Wasser umgeben ?

MfG
Klaus


----------



## heiko_243 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Mauer als Abtrennung im Teich*

Richtig! Die Mauer über der Folie ist statisch quasi nicht belastet, weil Wasserdruck gleichmässig von allen Seiten vorliegt. Somit muss die Mauer nur gegen Verrutschen und Umfallen gesichert sein. Bei deiner 90°-Anordnung kann schon mal nichts  mehr umfallen und verschieben kann man schon durch Kleben des Vlies im Mauerbereich auf die Folie und Kleben der Stein mit Baukleber oder Fliesenkleber (Flex) auf das Vlies erreichen.
Das funktioniert bei mir sogar mit einer geraden Mauer mit 2 Reihen übereinander sehr gut.
Sieht man hier: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



Medium 10254 anzeigen


----------

